# My 4 yr old Doe will not get pregnant



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

I have had this doe since May and my buck has bred her many times. Still no babies coming. She has had twins with previous owner. What's up? My buck is a proven breeder.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Have you noticed any signs of heat? Does she cycle regularly, every 3-4 weeks? It could be anything from cystic ovaries to hormone imbalances to an infection that needs to be treated.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems like she goes in heat to often. I can put her in with buck and she stands for him then goes out. Then back in seems like within a couple of weeks. She's not like others where they go in and he chases them a few days then they stand get bred and don't go back in heat. Think I am gonna sell her. Cost too much to treat the infection. Got to culture first. My daughter says it's expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like cystic ovaries, if her heats are frequent and irregular. I believe a shot from the vet is needed to treat this, and it's inexpensive if I remember correctly.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Will check on that thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok I am gonna use cystorelin and then lute 10 days later and see if she gets pregnant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Let us know! I have a doe the same age but she was never bred with the previous owner. I have seen some strong heats but not the frequency of yours. Sending out a sample for pregnancy test this week I think before trying the route you are. Was the vet very willing to provide those?


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah my daughter is a vet. She's just hasn't had a lot of dealing with goats. She's gonna give me a prescription for the cystorelin and a shot of lute.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Something to try is Red Raspberry Leaf regularly. I've read it really help with the female reproductive system.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Red raspberry leaf can also induce labor I would no suggest it use with your vets ok


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It can, but the way herbs work is they support the body. RR doesn't 'force' the body into labor.
So Red Raspberry supports the body, and when the body is ready to kid, etc, it helps the body with that as well.
Fascinating really! 

....should look in my book about it


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

But if her goat already has issues conceiving if fed after she settles can result in miscarriages or premature kids


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a 6 year old Nubian doe who failed to settle after multiple breedings to a proven buck. We even had one "cloudburst" pregnancy! What I finally determined was she was borderline copper deficient! When I got her copper levels up thru a few cycles, she settled right away. Confirmed thru blood test...kids due in early April! Perhaps your situation is as easily remedied as this! Worth a shot if she's an otherwise good doe! Good luck!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

marysuire1180 said:


> But if her goat already has issues conceiving if fed after she settles can result in miscarriages or premature kids


Quoting from a herb book:

""
_-Relaxes the smooth muscle of the uterus when it is contracting
-Calms cramping of the uterus
-Assists with the birth of the baby and afterbirth
-Aids in fertility (both male and female)
-Provides a rich source of iron, calcium, manganese, and magesium

....this lady adds 2 tablespoons of red raspberry to her does feed for 2 weeks before breeding, and then again for 6 weeks before kidding. It increases fertility, and it is normal for her goats to have 3 or 4 kids at one birthing, with no complications. She believes the red raspberry is why... _(shortened version of the story, but still with the main points)

""


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

top_goat said:


> I have a 6 year old Nubian doe who failed to settle after multiple breedings to a proven buck. We even had one "cloudburst" pregnancy! What I finally determined was she was borderline copper deficient! When I got her copper levels up thru a few cycles, she settled right away. Confirmed thru blood test...kids due in early April! Perhaps your situation is as easily remedied as this! Worth a shot if she's an otherwise good doe! Good luck!


I agree  Copper is huge with getting goats pregnant


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Quoting from a herb book:
> 
> ""
> _-Relaxes the smooth muscle of the uterus when it is contracting
> ...


Cedar Point -- what's the name and author of that book? I'd like to read it. Thanks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It's called "Be Your Own 'Doctor' " by Rachel Weaver, M.H. 

I really like it!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a doe that is cystic every year. A shot of cysterline at first sign of heat and another the day the buck breeds her works every time. Never had any luck with the cysterline and lute regimen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a similar doe - I'm giving her red raspberry. Just a little pinch - you don't want to double dose herbs during pregnancy, but small doses are quite helpful. I've found Red Raspberry made a significant difference in my does' comfort during pregnancy, and a healthy delivery last year (as well as recovery). 

I'm hoping the RR also helps her cycle, but if it doesn't I may try a shot ... I don't want to give a shot every year but if it's a one time treatment I would consider it.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> It's called "Be Your Own 'Doctor' " by Rachel Weaver, M.H.
> 
> I really like it!


Thanks! I'll check it out. )


----------

